# UK to USA Spouse Visa



## justkimmy74` (Mar 8, 2015)

Have received an approved I130 notification for me petitioning for my husband a visa to immigrate to the usa (me and our 3 kids are all american). We all live in the uk (my 3 kids hubby and myself). Could someone clearly explain the process moving forward? I know i have to wait for a confirmation with case number from the visa processing unit which is between 5 and 8 weeks wait but in the meantime is there things i could get done and what happens once I get their letter? also what is the form DS-260 that has to be completed online? I cant do that until I receive the letter from the visa unit with case number. I just want a clear instruction on what is going to happen from here? 

Do both me and my husband need to get a uk police report or just my husband as its only him seeking visa?

Also, My husband was 17 and got a £50 fine for possession of controlled substance in a night club, no arrest no court no jail just a fine through the post and his mom sent in a check. This is still of course showing on his police report but was over 21 years ago. Will this have an impact anything?

thank you in advance as i know most of the topics here are the other way around.
Kim


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

another couples story 



https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3Er...dlTVBQUzg/edit 

the drug conviction is a bad point ...but was a long tine ago ..it will come up at interview


----------



## justkimmy74` (Mar 8, 2015)

It directs me to a blank google docs page.

I know its a bad point and its a really long time ago hubby was 17 years old at the time, stupid teenage stuff. 

I would like to read another couples story if its something that will help clarify things for sure.

Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

try here

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3EruivFAao7M2lrUHdlTVBQUzg/edit


----------



## justkimmy74` (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks, that helped alot. It gives a clear indication of the steps coming up. Although much easier for them as they live in london we live outside middlesbrough  we will have to go down twice, once for medical and once for interview. *fingers crossed* it will be worth it. Me and husband has been married for 13 years. We have been back and forth between countries and at one point he was issued A number, we were living in the states, but had to abandon the application as katrina hit (im from louisiana and hubby was offerd a job in uk so we moved back here) first time filing outside the us and things are done differently.

thank you again for showing me this story.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

nsure you have filed US taxes every year 
there is an IRS unit at the London consulate


----------



## justkimmy74` (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks again for help. Yes I have filed my taxes although waiting on a amended return for 2013 to be completed before filing 2014 as this was only sent in a couple weeks ago. How many years do i have to bring in. is it 3?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

One thing to get sorted out is the I-864 (Sponsorship form) and making sure you qualify under the financial requirements. If not you would need to get a joint sponsor.

Also your intent to domicile in the US.


----------

